# Korn minus Head



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Korn hits the road this year for the first without Head. He has met Jesus and decided to follow him. Interesting to see how the sound will change now. Have not heard anything from them recently.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I once heard them and wasnt sure why the word metal is being used in NuMetal. Its like they took the riffs from heavy metal, but a riff does not a song make. The Ramones could teach these NuMetal bands how to make a simple song based on simple riffs................


----------



## Undefined (Feb 2, 2006)

Frankly, I can't say I like these guys at all. I'm really not into this "Nu-metal" crap. I prefer my old school heavy stuff and Death metal and Black metal and Power.

I always like their signature guitars with Ibanez though, I was considering buying one at one point but I backed out because I didn't like their "U-bar".


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Ibenez USG30*

Here is one for you Undefined. Ibanez USRG30 that I have in the collection. It's a killer.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

I actually like the new Korn CD. Mind you, I probably wouldn't buy it. I just steal it by downloading it off a newsgroup.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

This sums up Korn pretty well............

http://www.metalsludge.tv/home/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=791&Itemid=39


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Here is one for you Undefined. Ibanez USRG30 that I have in the collection. It's a killer.


(drool) That, my friend, is one freakin beautiful axe...


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

From their new singles, I dont hear much difference except for the more electronic sound.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Sad that he left. I just wish Jon would stop singing about ass and go back to the shit that made KoRn great. Lyric wise, the new album is shit but its still fun. Lets just remember the old KoRn.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Yawn*

all that detuned guitar stuff............including Korn............was a big yawn for me. Iommi did that detuning stuff in the 70's.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

sexy guitar gc.evilGuitar:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks man.. it's a keeper.


----------

